# CTF´s



## Higgs (7. April 2008)

Hallo 
Wer fährt denn am 20.4 die CTF vom RC Endspurt Sandorf mit??
Gruß


----------



## CheckerThePig (7. April 2008)

bei 18 °C Außentemperatur, Sonnenschein, trockenem Waldboden, Startzeit nach 10 Uhr, evtl meine Wenigkeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (9. April 2008)

ich werde auch dabei sien vorrausgesetzt ich bekomm die grippe weg..


----------



## Higgs (9. April 2008)

Bin mal gespannt wie es wird

@CheckerThePig
das sind ja Vorabe. Hatte wir das in diesem Jahr überhaupt schon.
Besser gefragt bekommen wir so was in diesem Jahr noch


----------



## [email protected] (10. April 2008)

sandorf bin ich im falschen forum? wie soll cih den da hin kommen :-9 bin also nicht dabei -.-
habe auch noch einen termin ctf ford srat fordwerke saarlouise kantine b1 strecken :22,37,55  am 11 mai    lg DaVID


----------



## Dämon__ (11. April 2008)

Also ich habe mal vor dort hin zu fahren...die Strecke soll sehr schön sein habe ich gehört...bin mal gespannt.


----------



## cpt-coma (14. April 2008)

Hallo ich werde am 20.04 wohl auch fahren ,aber nur die kleine 16km runde.
Habe ein außenband im Sprunggelenk abgerissen ,bekomme aber morgen mein neues Birke und die Gelegenheit ,es dort aus zu probieren ist super werde natürlich zart fahren  

Gruß Cpt-Coma


----------



## [email protected] (15. April 2008)

wenn cih glück hab bin ich auch da   fahre die 60ziger  wenschon denschon ;-)  
lg DavID


----------



## Da Anhänger (19. April 2008)

so das wetter steht ja schonmal gut in da Vorhersage.17 grad als höchstmaß müssten für den Anfang ja genügen.ist noch jeder von euch am Start?ich werd dort so um 9 viertel nach neun losgondeln..

gruß


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2008)

wir waren da(da Anhänger und ich)  strecke war zwar ein rundkurs aber mit den trails wurde alles wieder gut gemacht die anstiege waren aber auhc nicht ohne gelle mike  also cih fands cool 

lg DaViD


----------



## vega970 (28. April 2008)

1. Mai 2008

CTF / RTF  der Radlerfreunde Homburg. 

Neuer Startpunkt,  www.rf-homburg.de

Grüße Vega970


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (30. April 2008)

so ich werd morgen meine maitour in Homburg vollziehen wer ist denn noch so dabei?und wie siehts mit sonntag aus in sachen Körprich?

gruß


----------



## beRgAMONt 182 (1. Mai 2008)

CTF Homburg: Hat jemand zufällig Ahnung über die Höhenmeterzahl pro Runde? 
vllt. hat ja jemand gemessen....


----------



## [email protected] (1. Mai 2008)

wir haben insegesamt 1000 bei 52 km und 19 schnitt also runde um die 500 
lg DaViD


----------



## beRgAMONt 182 (2. Mai 2008)

[email protected]

CTF Neunkirchen: kennt jemand die Strecke? Eindrücke, Empfehlungen, Kritik?


----------



## [email protected] (2. Mai 2008)

bitte
 keine infos sorry^^


----------



## Da Anhänger (2. Mai 2008)

beRgAMONt 182 schrieb:


> CTF Neunkirchen: kennt jemand die Strecke? Eindrücke, Empfehlungen, Kritik?



hi beRgAMONt 182 hier fíndest du nen bericht über die neunkircher ctf http://www.radschweine.de/index.php ich bin sie selbst allerdings auch noch nicht gefahren und werde vermutlich auch am sonntag in Körprich die ctf fahren das das näher liegt!

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fpm (2. Mai 2008)

Die RSF Körprich haben am 04.05.08 keine CTF gemeldet. Angemeldet im  Breitensportkalender ist nur nur eine RTF. Würde mich auch wundern wenn zeitgleich zwei CTF stattfinden würden.


----------



## Da Anhänger (3. Mai 2008)

sorry dann hab ich mich da wohl mal verlesen.in da kalender hab ich auch nicht geschaut.also mein fehler..
gruß


----------



## p41n (5. Mai 2008)

Wer fährt denn am 22.05. die CTF in Niederlinxweiler mit?

Mehr Infos hier


----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2008)

donnerstag? is da feiertag?
lg DaviD


----------



## p41n (5. Mai 2008)

An dem Tag ist Fronleichnam.. Also, Ja!


----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2008)

da anhänger ? fahrn wir xD


----------



## Da Anhänger (6. Mai 2008)

mal scahun weiß noch ncit.ich denk aber doch.hab heut mein neune laufradsatz montiert...mann mann mann sieht echt hammer aus..ich mach mal bilder ..in da nächsten tagen..


----------



## p41n (6. Mai 2008)

Kommt hier noch jemand aus Ottweiler und/oder Umgebung, der an der CTF teilnehmen möchte?


----------

